# البابا شنوده ,, ماذا يقول عن ,,,,,, ؟؟؟؟ أدخل



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفراغ العاطفي

البابا شنودة الثالث

تحدثنا من قبل عن الفراغ من جهة الوقت والفكر‏,‏ وعن فراغ الشخصية‏,‏ وفراغ الروح‏.‏ ونود أن نحدثكم اليوم عن الفراغ العاطفي وأنواعه‏,‏ ومن الذين يقاسون هذا الفراغ؟ ولماذا؟ وكيف يتخلص البعض من الفراغ العاطفي‏,‏ بطرق سليمة أو خاطئة؟

هناك نوعان من الفراغ‏:‏ أحدهما حالة انسان يشعر أن له قلبا كبيرا‏,‏ ولا يجد من يملأ قلبه‏,‏ فيشعر بفراغ‏,‏ ويريد أن يوزع محبته‏,‏ ولا يعرف إلي من؟ وهذا النوع يمكن أن ينحرف‏,‏ إذ ركز عواطفه في شخصية معينة وأحبها بطريقة خاطئة‏.‏ ولكن هذا القلب الكبير قد يريحه أن يوزع عواطفه في المجال الاجتماعي مثلا‏,‏ كإدخال السعادة إلي قلوب اليتامي والأطفال‏,‏ والمعوزين والفقراء‏,‏ والمعاقين والمرضي‏,‏ والعمل الجاد في حل مشاكل الغير‏.‏

والنوع الثاني من الشاعرين بالفراغ العاطفي هم الآن يشعرون أنهم في حاجة إلي من يحبهم ويحنو عليهم‏,‏ ولا يجدونه‏!‏ وقد يبدأ هذا بوضوح في سن الطفولة‏.‏ والفراغ العاطفي عند الأطفال‏,‏ ونتائجه‏,‏ هو موضوع طويل سنحاول أن نطرقه‏!‏

تبدأ المشكلة عند الأطفال في عدم إشباع عواطفهم من جهة والديهم أو من جهة أقاربهم أو إخوتهم أو أصحابهم‏.‏ ويحدث ذلك أحيانا في حالة ابن وحيد‏,‏ ليس له أخ أو أخت‏.‏ ولهذا فأنا أقول دائما إنه لا يصح أن الأسرة تكتفي بانجاب ابن واحد‏,‏ فالأصلح أن يوجد اثنان علي الأقل‏,‏ يلي كل منهما الآخر‏,‏ يلعبان معا‏,‏ يتحدثان معا‏,‏ يضحكان معا‏,‏ بل حتي يختلفان ويصطلحان‏,‏ ويتقاسمان معا بعقلية الأطفال‏.‏

وفي كل ذلك اشباع عاطفي لكل منهما في جو الصداقة والمودة‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي ماينالونه من الوالدين‏.‏ غير أن الأطفال قد لا يجدون ما يحتاجونه من شبع عاطفي من الوالدين‏,‏ فالعاطفة التي من الأبوة والأمومة لها طابع خاص ومذاق خاص‏,‏ وقد يحرم الطفل من هذه العاطفة بسبب إهمال الوالدين أو مشغوليتهما‏:‏ فالأب مشغول طوال النهار‏,‏ وليس لديه وقت لأطفاله‏!‏ وحينما يرجع إلي بيته يكون في حاجة إلي راحة‏,‏ ولا يتفرغ لتدليل الأطفال حتي إن طلبوا ذلك‏!‏ كما أن الأم العاملة‏,‏

إن رجعت إلي بيتها‏,‏ قد تنشغل بأمور البيت‏,‏ أو تكون مرهقة‏,‏ وليس لديها وقت ولا أعصاب للأطفال‏!‏

وأحيانا حينما يكبر الطفل بعض الشئ‏,‏ تظن الأسرة أنه لم يعد محتاجا إلي الحنان‏,‏ فتهمله من جهة الاشباع العاطفي‏.‏ وإن طلب ذلك‏,‏ تظن أن ذلك لون من‏(‏ الدلع‏)!‏ بينما هو محتاج إلي العاطفة مهما كبر‏..‏ وإن لم يجدها عند والديه سيلتمسها من الخارج‏,‏ ولا ندري كيف تكون‏!‏

وفي بعض الحالات‏,‏ قد تعتمد الأم العاملة علي الدادات أو المربيات‏,‏ في العناية بطفلها الصغير‏.‏ ولكن هؤلاء الغريبات لا يمكن أن يقدمن للطفل العاطفة الطبيعية التي للأم‏!‏

وقد يقاسي بعض الأطفال من الفراغ العاطفي بسب عدم عدل الوالدين في معاملة أبنائهم‏.‏ فقد يوجد تمييز بين معاملة الولد والبنت‏.‏ وتشعر البنت بفراغ عاطفي أو بغيرة نتيجة لذلك‏.‏ أو يوجد تمايز آخر من الوالدين في معاملتهما لكل من الابن الكبير أو الابن الصغير‏,‏ أو في الحنو الذي يقدم للابن الجميل ويحرم منه الذي هو أقل جمالا‏,‏ وهناك أنواع أخري في تمييز المعاملة بين الابناء‏,‏ يشعر بها الأقل بفراغ عاطفي‏.‏ بينما المساواة هي الوضع السليم‏.‏

كذلك مما يتعب بعض الأطفال عاطفيا‏,‏ أنهم قد يعيشون في بيت بعيد عن الحب‏,‏ أو له أسلوب خاص في التربية‏!‏ مثال ذلك ابنة لها أب حازم جدا أو شديد في معاملته‏,‏ كثير التوبيخ‏,‏ كثير العقاب‏,‏ لا تجد فيه إطلاقا حنان الأبوة‏.‏ فربما هذه الابنة ـ وهي في هذا الفراغ العاطفي ـ تجد من يقدم لها الحب‏,‏ ولو بطريقة خاطئة‏,‏ فتقبل ذلك‏,‏ وترتاح إليه‏,‏ لأنها في حاجة إلي قلب‏,‏ أي قلب‏,‏ تجد فيه حبا وحنانا‏.‏

لذلك نحن ننصح الآباء والأمهات بأن يقدموا لأبنائهم وبناتهم كل حب وحنان‏,‏ ويعاملون حينما يكبرون بروح المودة والصداقة‏,‏ فهذا يحميهم من الانحراف‏,‏ كما ننصح الأبناء والبنات ـ إن احتاجوا إلي إشباع عاطفي ـ بأن يستوفوا مايريدون بطريقة سليمة‏,‏ بغير خطأ أو انحراف‏,‏ في صداقة طاهرة‏.‏

كذلك ننصح باستمرار العاطفة بين المتزوجين‏,‏ لأن الزواج قد يبدأ بمحبة قوية‏,‏ ثم بمرور الوقت قد يحدث فتور في ذلك الحب‏.‏ ونتيجة لسوء التعامل‏,‏ يبدأ كل طرف منهما أن يشعر بفراغ عاطفي‏,‏ قد ينتهي بالانفصال أو بقضايا الطلاق‏!‏ والزوجان الحكيمان يزدادان حبا يوما بعد يوم‏,‏ ولا فراغ في محبتها‏.‏

هذا كله‏,‏ يجعلنا نتحدث أيضا عن الفراغ العاطفي عند الكبار‏,‏ في حالة المترملين مثلا‏.‏ فالأرملة وقد فقدت زوجها شريك حياتها‏,‏ قد تشعر بفراغ عاطفي‏,‏ ربما تحاول أن تملأه بمحبة أبنائها‏,‏ ولكن قد يحدث أن الأبناء يتزوجون ويفترقون في مساكنهم‏,‏ أو يهاجر البعض منهم‏,‏ ويزداد الفراغ‏.‏

وهكذا نشأت بيوت للمسنين والمسنات‏,‏ حيث لم يعد لهؤلاء من الأقارب من يهتم به‏.‏ فأصبحت هذه البيوت تقوم بالرعاية اللازمة لكبار السن‏,‏ ليس فقط من جهة العناية المادية بهم‏,‏ بل من جهة الاشباع العاطفي أيضا‏.‏ ونحن نلاحظ أن أي كلمة طيبة أو كلمة مديح أو حب تقال لهؤلاء المسنين‏,‏ تترك في نفوسهم أثرا عميقا يفرحون به‏,‏ إذ إنه قد مضي عليهم زمن طويل لم يسمعوا فيه مثل تلك الكلمات‏.‏

الفراغ العاطفي قد يشعر به أيضا‏,‏ أصحاب المناصب الكبيرة الذين أحيلوا إلي المعاش‏,‏ ولم تعهد إليهم بمسئولية أخري‏,‏ وفقدوا ما كانوا يسمعونه قبلا من عبارات التوقير والتبجيل والاحترام‏,‏ وما كان لهم من التجاء الكثيرين إليهم‏!‏ هؤلاء كل عبارة مديح يسمعونها وهم خارج المنصب‏,‏ تقدم لهم إشباعا عاطفيا‏,‏ إذ لم ينس الناس ماضيهم‏.‏

نلاحظ أن الذين يشعرون بفراغ عاطفي‏,‏ إما أن يملأوه بطريقة روحية سليمة بمحبة الله والناس‏,‏ وبالخدمة الاجتماعية أو البعض يعوضون ذلك بالانحراف الجسدي‏,‏ باللهو‏,‏ أو بالمخدرات‏.‏ والبعض يشبعون أنفسهم بالدراسة والمعرفة‏,‏ أو بكتابة البحوث أو مذكراتهم‏.‏ والبعض يلجأون إلي ملء الفراغ بأنواع كثيرة من الأنشطة التي تستهويهم‏.‏ ويجدون في تلك الأنشطة إشباعا لعواطفهم‏.‏
​**عن صحيفة الاهرام المصرية
25/5/2008​*


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *الفراغ العاطفي
> 
> البابا شنودة الثالث
> 
> ...




*شكرا" على الامانة التي نقلتها النهيسى
ربنا يباركك
سلامك المسيح

*​


----------



## ava bishoy son (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل اخويا النهيسى الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرااا جدااااااا​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرااا جدااااااا​*



الرب معكم


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرااا للأهتمام والمحبه ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرااا للمرور العزيز يسوع معاكى ودائما​*


----------

